# الكتاب المقدس ((كامل)) مسموع



## mike2010 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس ((كامل)) مسموع *





*عبارة عن اسطوانتين اصلتيين بكواليتى عالى جداً*

*الأسطوانة الاولى من سفر التكوين الى سفر نشيد الأنشاد*

*الأسطوانة الثانية من سفر أشعياء الى سفر الرؤيا*

*نظام الاسطوانتين Autoplay وبنظام فلاش سهل جداً يسهل عليك اختيار السفر والاصحاحات و باللغة العربية*

*بعد فك ضغط اى اسطوانة بينتج لدينا ملف من النوع ISO ممكن نحرقة على اسطوانة او تشغيله بواسطة اى برنامج اسطوانات وهمية و مع لينكات التحميل هحط لينكات لبرنامج فك الضغط وبرنامج لحرق الملف ال ISO او تشغيله على درايف وهمى

* 
*حجم الأسطوانة الأولى : 599 ميجا*
*حجم الأسطوانة الثانية : 548 ميجا

* *معلش المساحة كبيرة بس ده لأن جودة الصوت عالية*

*لفك ضفط الملفات يفضل استعمال برنامج Winrar للتحميل اضغط هنا*


*لحرق ملفات الISO على اسطوانة او تشغيلها على درايف وهمى استخدم برنامج Power ISo للتحميل اضغط هنا*

*والأن مع التحميل*





*لتحميل الاسطوانة الأولى
((من سفر التكوين الى سفر نشيد الأنشاد))*






*للتحميل اختار سيرفر واحد فقط*

*MEGAUPLOAD*




*Bible MP3 CD1 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD1 Part2*
==========
*UPLOADKING*




*Bible MP3 CD1 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD1 Part2*
==========
*UPLOADHERE*




*Bible MP3 CD1 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD1 Part2*
==========
*DEPOSITFILES*




*Bible MP3 CD1 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD1 Part2*
==========

*لتحميل الأسطوانة الثانية
((من سفر أشعياء الى سفر الرؤيا))*






*للتحميل اختار سيرفر واحد فقط*

*MEGAUPLOAD*




*Bible MP3 CD2 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD2 Part2*
==========
*UPLOADKING*




*Bible MP3 CD2 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD2 Part2*
==========
*UPLOADHERE*




*Bible MP3 CD2 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD2 Part2*
==========
*DEPOSITFILES*




*Bible MP3 CD2 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD2 Part2*
==========
*HOTFILE*




*Bible MP3 CD2 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD2 Part2*
==========
*UPLOADING*




*Bible MP3 CD2 Part1*
*Bible MP3 CD2 Part2*
==========​


----------



## ناصف82 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جارى التحميل.............


----------



## الملاك الوديع (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا 
وجارى التحميل..........


----------



## مارينانبيل (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nawal3 (26 يناير 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2012)

موضوع قيم جداااا
شكرااا يسوع يباركك


----------

